# 2022 X3 M40i factory order



## apk84 (9 mo ago)

Hi folks,

I never owned a BMW before and looking to custom order a 2022 X3 M40i. How much off MSRP are you seeing these days? I live in North Carolina. Also, there are a lot of reviews online regarding the M40i ride being bumpy. What are your recommended wheels/tires for a comfortable ride?

Thanks


----------

